# Blue tongue enclosures



## mrhoyo (Jan 10, 2011)

Apologies if this thread has been done before, I did a search and nothing came up.
I want to see all your blue tongue and shingleback enclosures to get some inspiration for mine and to see if Australian style is any different to the UK.
Thanks

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## bally (Jan 10, 2011)

i havent got any pics but all of mine are kept in big plastic tubs with a fly screen top on the them. i use aspen bedding for them. The younger ones also have a hide box but all generally bury into the substrate. i use a heat mat or heat cord system

Cheers Nick


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

what size tub bally?


----------



## -Peter (Jan 10, 2011)

this is mine, no tubs.


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

wow great setup pete  What are the dimensions and what lives in there?


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 10, 2011)

geez that is a kick *** setup. 
id love to have a bit of land to do this


----------



## -Peter (Jan 10, 2011)

its currently 5x8 and contains, few types of bluey, cunninghams, water skinks and the odd shingle.


----------



## bally (Jan 10, 2011)

hornet said:


> what size tub bally?



i have a yearling pair in a 150lt tub and my adults are housed individually in 180lt tub.


----------



## sahatiel (Jan 10, 2011)

This is Scrabble's home ^^


----------



## Clarke.93 (Jan 10, 2011)

i would hate to put them in tubs, seems kinda cruel to me


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 10, 2011)

sahatiel said:


> View attachment 181200
> 
> 
> This is Scrabble's home ^^


 
thats a nice piece of driftwood you got there. where is it from?


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is one of my outdoor enclosures........ not as natural as Peters...... but they breed like flies in it !!!!!!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

Clarke.93 said:


> i would hate to put them in tubs, seems kinda cruel to me


 
no different to putting them in a cage the same size. I keep all bar 2 of my reps in tubs, cheap and easy to clean

---------- Post added 10-Jan-11 at 10:26 AM ----------




jinjajoe said:


> Here is one of my outdoor enclosures........ not as natural as Peters...... but they breed like flies in it !!!!!!!


 
any info on its construction?


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 10, 2011)

Peter that's incredible, I'm very jealous! Do you ever have problems with birds looking for a meal? Just curious...


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes mate...... I made it from marine Ply & MDF coated in marine varnish.... I have had it nearly 4 years & use a shade sail over it to keep out excess heat & rain. I also cover it during deluge such as now. Here are more snaps..... it also has a divide down the middle.



hornet said:


> no different to putting them in a cage the same size. I keep all bar 2 of my reps in tubs, cheap and easy to clean
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-Jan-11 at 10:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## sahatiel (Jan 10, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> thats a nice piece of driftwood you got there. where is it from?


 
I got it from a local pet store, actually. As soon as I saw it, I had to have it. It's perfect for a hide/basking area, that goes most of the way along the enclosure ^^


----------



## -Peter (Jan 10, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Yes mate...... I made it from marine Ply & MDF coated in marine varnish.... I have had it nearly 4 years & use a shade sail over it to keep out excess heat & rain. I also cover it during deluge such as now. Here are more snaps..... it also has a divide down the middle.


 
I like these a lot, very good if breeding is a priority. Mine looks good but its not good for breeding, to many variables. Its more for sitting in these days.


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I like these a lot, very good if breeding is a priority. Mine looks good but its not good for breeding, to many variables. Its more for sitting in these days.


 
really? I thought in a setup like yours they would breed quite well


----------



## -Peter (Jan 11, 2011)

They breed but you have no control.


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 11, 2011)

here is mine not as nice as the outdoor ones but they like it


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey peter how do you keep pests out of your bluey pit?


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 13, 2011)

Any more? These enclosures have been great so far.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## -Peter (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolutely_Mad said:


> Hey peter how do you keep pests out of your bluey pit?


its hard work, I recently had a tick infestation(three different species), probably from birds. I did have a net over the top but removed it during renovations. i am about to put in trace lines. Nothing gets underneath as it dug in to the rock of 500mm. There was a cat that created a bit of a problem but that seems to have reponded well to the message. It got in but it couldn't get out.


----------



## mikep (Jan 13, 2011)

peter if you live in syd isn't it to humid to house shinglebacks in an outdoor enclosure?????


----------



## Pines (Jan 13, 2011)

If some one can let me know how to put a picture( I get stuck after I hit the insert image button then what is the URL of image mean) I can post a view pics of my new Bluey Pit.

Pines


----------



## Pines (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I got it.

Pines


----------



## -Peter (Jan 13, 2011)

good spot mikep, he is just an occasional visitor to the enclosure.


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 13, 2011)

I wish I could have an outdoor enclosure, they look great. If I had one in my garden all the lizards would be stiff as a board come morning!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jan 13, 2011)

-Peter said:


> this is mine, no tubs.


 can u get some more pics of the enclosure


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 20, 2011)

Any more enclosures?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nash1990 (Jan 22, 2011)

Old pics but still very similar.

Blueys are in the bottom enclosure


----------



## Dinobot (Jan 23, 2011)

Nash where did you get a multilevel enclosure I was looking for one but was thinking I am going to have to make it myself.

Nice stuff guys


----------



## Nash1990 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> Nash where did you get a multilevel enclosure I was looking for one but was thinking I am going to have to make it myself.
> 
> Nice stuff guys


 
Made it myself


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a few

View attachment 183126
View attachment 183124

This made from a fibre glass fish pond

View attachment 183127
View attachment 183128

A converted fish pond bought from Bunnings

View attachment 183129
View attachment 183130

A water tank conversion

View attachment 183131

500litre poly trough available through most produce stores

View attachment 183132

220litre Bunnings storage tub

For drainage , millions of 10mm holes drilled through the base . Large sized gravel base with a sand substrate on top. 

Cheers


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 28, 2011)

It looks like a lot of people keep them outside, is that the case? I'd love to have outdoor enclosures, I think even our native species would struggle with the temperatures here though.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## cheddah (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's an enclosure I put the skinks in most days, so they get some sun etc. 








Hides I made have heating under the top tiles, just means i can put the skinks out first thing in the morning or even on overcast days and so on. They could probably live out there all year if I wanted. 




And this was built for young lizards but have housed adults in this too.


----------



## book (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep some of mine outside in a Birdies Raised Garden Bed from Bunnings. I use bird net to keep out birds and cats and an old garden umbrella to limit our extream rain fails.



Two more I keep inside but they go out into sunning enclosures on nice days.


----------

